# Got a random request



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 4, 2015)

Got a random potential build request and maybe I can get some insight/questions answered. Had a barber text me asking if I could build a custom cabinet/bread box type thing to be used as a UV station to sanitize his clippers and all that. He wants the door to open coming down and then slide into the box. I know there are hinges on entertainment centers where they open and slide back(track doors), wondering if there are smaller ones that would work the same way from a swinging down door? Biggest concern is there are 2 UV bulbs that go inside the box to sanitize the stuff I guess. Don't know anything about UV bulbs but figured they put off heat like any other bulb but not sure how much. Worried about wood movement and just potential problems with making a wooden box that'll be hot inside basically. Don't know if I'll take on the thing because he has some random requests for it and just seems a little complicated but figured I'd look into more before deciding. Here's a link he sent of what he's think looks wise to an extent I guess.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/75220745/small-country-farmhouse-wooden-bread-box


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2015)

On a quick study, I would use dowel pins as pivot points at the bottom of the door. Make a stopped groove on the inside of each side of the box so that when the door is lowered it can slide back inside the box. As far as UV light, I don't know how hot it gets, but if it gets very hot at all, some joints in the wood will fail eventually, especially if the instruments are placed inside wet after washing, then you have hot and wet... on the other hand, the box you showed looks kinda rustic, maybe if the box ends up with a few cracks, it will be no big deal to him. As far as wood to use, they line saunas with cedar, it must be good for that kind of thing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 4, 2015)

He said they get as hot as a florecent bulb but not sure how hot that is. He didn't really have a specific wood in mind, just sent that pic as a reference to size and to give me an idea of exactly what he was talking about because I had no clue. Another request was on the inside of the door he wanted a rack to hand clippers from. That would add a decent amount of weight and would need an elevated shelf for it to fit, if it's possible that is. I know they line humidors with Spanish cedar, aren't those warm inside. This past weekend I've had two people contact me about building stuff which is awesome for a small time hobby guy like me, except they're asking me to build stuff new to me which is risky haha.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 4, 2015)

The UV lights I have had experience with are in Reverse Osmosis systems. The heat they generate in negligible. (Slightly warmer than body temp is about all I could approximate) Any closed space with a heat source will build in temp though and to Barry's point may cause joints to fail over time. A suggestion to help combat that so that your end product lasts a long time would be to either A - Put the bulb on a timer and or B - put a switch in the door so that the bulb only comes on when the door is closed. That may encourage him to only close it when he goes through the sanitation cycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

